# CYCLONE COASTER - February 5th - THEME - RIDE a LADIES BICYCLE or WEAR A SKIRT



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 10, 2017)

*     With next month being February / Valentines Day month - I thought I'd throw in this fun theme for the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride ...... EVERYONE has a nice ladies bicycle - LETS SHOW THEM OFF

so ..... " RIDE A LADIES BICYCLE or WEAR A SKIRT to the RIDE "

We did this a few years back & had a lot of fun with it - So lets try it again for the February ride 

lets POST what LADIES BICYCLE YOU'LL RIDE or WHAT SKIRT WILL SHOW OFF YOU LEGS THE BEST @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride February 5th 2017 

Ride Vintage - Frank *


----------



## the2finger (Jan 10, 2017)

I'll break out my 4" pumps


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks for the advance notice. Just enough time to get that cute lil dress to the cleaners


----------



## the2finger (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 10, 2017)

_Nice little lady there the2finger .... & Mike I'm sure you have just the right skirt for the ride ... _


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jan 12, 2017)

It's about time I cleaned up this ol' girl, so maybe I'll dust her off and bring her out for the Feb ride..


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 12, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Thanks for the advance notice. Just enough time to get that cute lil dress to the cleaners




I've seen you mike and I don't think any dress you will fit into could be called "lil"! Have a blast you guys--can't wait to see the pics from this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 12, 2017)

This is only fair if the girls have to ride boys bikes...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 14, 2017)

This is your chance Desireé to show the boys your best ... hope to meet you at the ride .. Frank


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 14, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> This is your chance Desireé to show the boys your best ... hope to meet you at the ride .. Frank



Do the ladies have to wear pants?


----------



## the2finger (Jan 14, 2017)

The G string is gonna kill me


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 14, 2017)

the2finger said:


> The G string is gonna kill me



That's nothing compared to what it's gonna do to us:eek:


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jan 14, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> This is only fair if the girls have to ride boys bikes...




Aaaw c'mon man, stop whining like a little girl.. I'll let you ride this one, you know you want to...


----------



## None (Jan 14, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> This is your chance Desireé to show the boys your best ... hope to meet you at the ride .. Frank




I'll be there!


----------



## hellshotrods (Jan 15, 2017)

Frank, will you be handing out skirts ?  From your collection......  
(For those who forgot to wear/bring one)


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 16, 2017)

hellshotrods said:


> Frank, will you be handing out skirts ?  From your collection......
> (For those who forgot to wear/bring one)




*Sorry - I am fresh out of skirts - BUT we start the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday rides in Long Beach right next to "Vintage Row" as the locals call it - Vintage thrift stores with any skirt needs that you may have starting @ $1.- in the dollar pile - So you to can wear the skirt of your dreams - The closest thing I own to a skirt is a pair of shorts - which I will wear while riding one of my girls bicycles -*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 16, 2017)

*Ladies can ride a boys bicycle on the "Ride a boys bike or wear a pair of pants" ride later this year ... Everyone wants to see the ladies this ride - Frank *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 19, 2017)

Ride is a couple weeks away .... Dial in those ladies ....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 19, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Ride is a couple weeks away .... Dial in those ladies ....



Hubba,Hubba


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jan 31, 2017)

I'll be there........riding my bike.......


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 3, 2017)

*YES .... THIS SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY is the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - the weekend weather calls for clouds - BUT NO RAIN until Monday - So you can bring out your favorite ladies - OR - you favorite new skirt & join in on the ride & fun ... See everyone SUNDAY .. Ride Vintage - Frank *


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 3, 2017)

Will be there with my wife and 2 girls bikes.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 3, 2017)

My sweeties Western Flyer is there and available in a super easy gear, so it will take me a little longer to get there...





I am really just trying to figure out if it will be fun to ride that bike or one of my favorites.
Give me some input what I should ride Sunday 40 miles round-trip please.
This is the bike of choice at this point....


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 3, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> I'll be there........riding my bike.......
> 
> View attachment 416709



Come on!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 3, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> I'll be there........riding my bike.......
> 
> View attachment 416709



I hope you have nice legs


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 3, 2017)

Only in Cali


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 4, 2017)

Daisy won't let me take her bike lol!! She said Im too hard on my bikes.


----------



## None (Feb 4, 2017)

My ride bailed last minute... anyone got room for a short girl with a colorflow? LMK!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 4, 2017)

East Coaster here can't wait to see some pics... and yes I'm jealous


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 4, 2017)

All ready with a girls bike. See you tomorrow


----------



## Fltwd57 (Feb 4, 2017)

The Blue Ladies are ready to roll, baby doll...


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 4, 2017)

See you ladies in the morning.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 4, 2017)

Joe ... Bring some hula girls ... Always a crowd pleaser ...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 5, 2017)

Yes sir will do!!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 5, 2017)

Desireé said:


> My ride bailed last minute... anyone got room for a short girl with a colorflow? LMK!




If you don't have a way to bring a bike; come on down and ride with us to Long Beach from my house. I'll let you pick... there is only one girls bike here ready to ride.
My Sweetie is not going


----------



## None (Feb 5, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> If you don't have a way to bring a bike; come on down and ride with us to Long Beach from my house. I'll let you pick... there is only one girls bike here ready to ride.
> My Sweetie is not going
> View attachment 418326




You're awesome Mark! Just saw this. Am I too late?


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 5, 2017)

Desireé said:


> You're awesome Mark! Just saw this. Am I too late?




I just saw it and we start riding about 8 AM





Some amazing ladies bikes out today…


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 5, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I just saw it and we start riding about 8 AM
> View attachment 418482View attachment 418484
> Some amazing ladies bikes out today…




Is that a Flying Merkel? If so better shots? Owner? would love to see the head tube. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 5, 2017)

Sorry we left already the owners name is Walt and it is an awesome bike I think repainted by Walt


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 5, 2017)

Hey !  I don't see any skirts.... Too breezy ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 5, 2017)

This beautiful ladies ColorFlow was just stolen here as we were eating lunch. Please keep an eye out and please let us know if you happen to come across it!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 5, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Sorry we left already the owners name is Walt and it is an awesome bike I think repainted by Walt




Thanks I'll assume that is Walt Adams bike then--was he wearing a skirt? V/r Shawn


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 5, 2017)

the flying merkel


----------



## King Louie (Feb 5, 2017)

Glad you made the Ride Brother , this flu is kicking my butt , 7 days in bed and still coughing up my lungs


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 5, 2017)

good times at the cyclone coasters ride today,lots of nice rides out there.met more kool people again.great day,except some dirtbag ripped off martyns beautiful color flow while we were enjoying some famous daves.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 5, 2017)

King Louie said:


> Glad you made the Ride Brother , this flu is kicking my butt , 7 days in bed and still coughing up my lungs



We missed you bro.


----------



## King Louie (Feb 5, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> We missed you bro.



The bike that was stolen was with the group you were riding with ?


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 6, 2017)

King Louie said:


> The bike that was stolen was with the group you were riding with ?



Yeah, while we were eating............losers!


----------



## King Louie (Feb 6, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> Yeah, while we were eating............losers!



Sucks ! At first I thought it was Desiree's bike till I saw the batwing light and realized it was a older model .


----------



## Pedal pushers (Feb 10, 2017)

King Louie said:


> Sucks ! At first I thought it was Desiree's bike till I saw the batwing light and realized it was a older model .



Desiree has a jetflow not a Colorflow.


----------



## None (Feb 10, 2017)

King Louie said:


> Sucks ! At first I thought it was Desiree's bike till I saw the batwing light and realized it was a older model .




I felt so bad reading that this beautiful bicycle had been stolen! My bicycle was referred to as a Colorflow when it was sold to me. Luisa cleared it up for me though. @Pedal pushers is correct. It's a Jetflow. @King Louie you own one of these, correct?


----------



## Pedal pushers (Feb 10, 2017)

Desireé said:


> I felt so bad reading that this beautiful bicycle had been stolen! My bicycle was referred to as a Colorflow when it was sold to me. Luisa cleared it up for me though. @Pedal pushers is correct. It's a Jetflow. @Desireé
> The jetflow you got from Luisa is beautiful. I love the matte original paint on it. @Desiree you scored


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2017)

Desireé said:


> I My bicycle was referred to as a Colorflow when it was sold to me. .


----------



## Fltwd57 (Feb 10, 2017)

MMMmmmm... Jet Floooowww.. Me likey Jet Flow...


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 10, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> MMMmmmm... Jet Floooowww.. Me likey Jet Flow...
> 
> View attachment 421037



wow !!!! i like jet flows to!!!! i like that green one  !!!!! first one i have seen in green super nice !!!!!! thee other ones are super nice to !!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## Fltwd57 (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks Larry!! Check page 7 of last December's "Twelve Bikes of Christmas" thread for the complete, true story of the green bike..


----------



## None (Feb 10, 2017)

Thank you @Pedal pushers!  I love it!! <3


----------



## None (Feb 10, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> MMMmmmm... Jet Floooowww.. Me likey Jet Flow...
> 
> View attachment 421037



Holy smokes man!!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Pedal pushers (Feb 10, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Thank you @Pedal pushers!  I love it!! <3



You're welcome @Desireé


----------



## King Louie (Feb 11, 2017)

Desireé said:


> I felt so bad reading that this beautiful bicycle had been stolen! My bicycle was referred to as a Colorflow when it was sold to me. Luisa cleared it up for me though. @Pedal pushers is correct. It's a Jetflow. @King Louie you own one of these, correct?



Yes I do and was going to ride that day too on it but had a bad case of the flu . It's the only girls bike I own , just love its looks and yes ours is a latter model Jetflow and is known by its rear light housing on the rear rack that resembles a jet engine ! How cool is that


----------



## None (Feb 11, 2017)

King Louie said:


> Yes I do and was going to ride that day too on it but had a bad case of the flu . It's the only girls bike I own , just love its looks and yes ours is a latter model Jetflow and is known by its rear light housing on the rear rack that resembles a jet engine ! How cool is that




Way cool!! One reason I was so drawn to the bicycle.


----------



## King Louie (Feb 11, 2017)

Not as clean as these pictured but I dig cruising this girls bike ! Still Looking for Jetflow rear rack light ☹️


----------

